
Less than half of US households do not have a landline - pablito
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39807186
======
CarolineW
The title here matches neither the title nor content of the article. The
article says:

    
    
        "Most US homes have ... no landline"
    

Quoting from the article:

    
    
        "Of the households surveyed ...
         50.8% of homes had ... no landline."
    

The title here on HN says:

    
    
        "Less than half of US households
         do not have a landline"
    

If less than half do not have a landline, then more than half _do_ have a
landline. If more than half do have a landline, then that's most of them.

The title here has too many negatives.

